# Merry Meet from the USA



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello

I just found this forum as I was doing a search for something mouse related. I am still new-ish to the mouse world. I have had pocket pet and critters all my life and have had mice for almost a year now. 
Other than mice my whole family loves table top RPGs (Such as Dungeons & Dragons and HackMaster), crafting, and playing WOW online. 
I live in North Eastern USA in Pennsylvania.

Brightest of Blessings to You
Brenn


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome, Brenn! We belong to all three forums together.


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you Jack! That is so awesome! :lol:

Brenn


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya m8 welcome to he forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome, dear lady.


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone, I look forward to chatting with you all!

Brenn


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Brenn


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Brenn & welcome to the forum


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Merry Meet, Merry Part and Merry Meet again from the British side of the pond. Welcome.


----------

